# White Feminists Are Co-opting The Take A Knee Movement & Bishop Talbert Swan Called Them Out



## UniquelyDivine (Oct 10, 2018)

Black women BEEN saying this, though.

Bishop Talbert Swan apparently had time on Saturday. And has continued to have time in the days since.

Following the Kavanaugh hearings, some white feminists began to call for prolong protests against rape culture and those that facilitate it. A few even called for #TakingAKnee:





In a series of threaded tweets, the COGIC (Nova Scotia Ecclesiastical Jurisdiction) bishop ranted about these women&nbsp; &quot;hijacking a movement [they] took no risks for.&quot; Furthermore, he criticized them for erasing black women in their movement.




White women kneeling during the anthem to protest rape culture is highjacking a movement you took no risks for. You didn't kneel in solidarity to protest the murder of Black people, don't co opt & make it about your victimization. That's white supremacy in the name of feminism.




This isn't the first time Swan has been highly outspoken on Twitter. As the Atlanta Black Star reports, Swan was banned from Twitter last year after someone asked him whether he was following Candace Owens and he replied with a tweet saying he was a on no coon diet

No one knows the frustration Swan, a man, touched upon in his most recent tweet storm more intimately than black women, who often must tussle between placing gender or race as a priority in an unrealistic war of identity.



Given the this, Swan has come under fire for his comments, particularly for a Tuesday tweet supporting an op-ed from D. Marlon A Smith. In his piece, Smith lectured black women about why they ought not join what he called, a white feminist agenda;


Both men were accused of not listening to black women on social media, and were accused of hypocrisy, as many black women (including, but not limited to, notable women), have expressed concern over modern feminism for a while now. Solidarity is for white women; anyone?


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## mensa (Oct 10, 2018)

So they wouldn't take the knee to protest with us for our cause but now want to take the knee for their own?!?!?!?!?

They have no shame and I'm so done with them!


----------



## nysister (Oct 10, 2018)

I understand why some people are annoyed with what he said afterward, but he's right.

Do NOT have their backs in "feminist" causes because we work against ourselves when doing that. The causes for us are causes for Black Women and our needs. If played right "WE" are poised to be the strongest demographic in this country. We're one of the few that despite being small in number, and despite in-fighting can band together for a cause and actually affect change. Very few others can do that.

This doesn't by mean ditch your white friends, this does mean let them fight their own battles. The same for BM...yup, I said it. We need to use our power for us because no one else will.

This isn't selfishness, it's self-preservation.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 10, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Black women BEEN saying this, though.
> 
> Bishop Talbert Swan apparently had time on Saturday. And has continued to have time in the days since.
> 
> ...







The nerve of these women.   They have no shame, ZERO  shame.



nysister said:


> I understand why some people are annoyed with what he said afterward, but he's right.
> 
> Do NOT have their backs in "feminist" causes because we work against ourselves when doing that. The causes for us are causes for Black Women and our needs. *If played right "WE" are poised to be the strongest demographic in this country. We're one of the few that despite being small in number, and despite in-fighting can band together for a cause and actually affect change. Very few others can do that.*
> 
> ...



Absolutely.








I was gonna say more, but I'm not trying to get banned.


----------



## nysister (Oct 11, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> The nerve of these women.   They have no shame, ZERO  shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL at those gifs!!! Lawdddd.


----------



## 1QTPie (Oct 11, 2018)

Bishop Swan is always ready with the fire for these folks.  Twitter suspended his account a few times.


----------

